
Walmart has begun testing using store employees to make last mile deliveries - elvirs
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/walmart-begins-testing-using-store-staff-for-last-mile-deliveries/?ncid=mobilenavtrend
======
mwnivek
Discussion 7 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471049)

------
supercoder
Great innovation from Walmart

